# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Kardiologia >  choroba serca?

## cookiezmonster

Witam.
Jakiś czas temu zauważyłam dziwne bóle w klatce piersiowej. Występują najczęściej tuż pod mostkiem lub po jego bokach. Trwały one chwile, do 10 minut, raz na jakiś czas (rzadko), były to ostre kłucia. Od dwóch dni mam je non stop, tj. ciągłe, ostre, dość bolesne kłucia. Czasem rozchodzą się na klatkę piersiową, ale czuję je tylko w przedniej części ciała. Także od około 2-3 tygodni mam częste bóle lewej ręki, utrudniające pracę, od paru dni ciągłe bóle całej powierzchni głowy. Poziom stresu jest u mnie większy niż u nie jednej osoby.
Moje pytanie, czy to może być choroba serca czy może spowodowane stresem, może jakaś nerwica? Dodam że mam 17 lat i mam problemy zdrowotne z kręgosłupem i stwami (kolanami) oraz w mojej rodzinie występują choroby serca.
Pozdrawiam i czekam na odpowiedz.

----------

